# Where can I see .....



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Where can one see the new Fire HD and / or the 8.9 Fire ? 

I've owned a couple of Fires ... and always ended up returning or selling them as I found my iPad to be way better at web browsing. 
However, I am a Amazon Prime member and have access to the free streaming video, and I do own about 60 Kindle edition novels, so I was thinking about maybe giving the Fire another chance. My understanding is that the new 8.9" version will allow you unlimited storage space in the cloud, with only a wi-fi connection needed to access it. That's pretty cool: to me it somewhat negates the small 16GB storage of the lower priced 8.9 Fire. 

Is there a retail location where you can see either of these ?


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Best Buy is a good place to see the 7" Fire HD but the 8.9" hasn't been released so you can't go see that yet.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I know you can get unlimited cloud storage with Amazon purchases but I'm not sure if it's unlimited with anything you want to upload on to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Where can one see the new Fire HD and / or the 8.9 Fire ?
> 
> I've owned a couple of Fires ... and always ended up returning or selling them as I found my iPad to be way better at web browsing.
> However, I am a Amazon Prime member and have access to the free streaming video, and I do own about 60 Kindle edition novels, so I was thinking about maybe giving the Fire another chance. My understanding is that the new 8.9" version will allow you unlimited storage space in the cloud, with only a wi-fi connection needed to access it. That's pretty cool: to me it somewhat negates the small 16GB storage of the lower priced 8.9 Fire.
> ...


Content you buy from Amazon is stored free in the cloud no matter which size Fire or even if you don't have a Fire. I don't believe that there is a difference with the 8.9 inch device. Uploaded content is not unlimited, though you can pay a subscription to get more. Here's a link to more about the Cloud Drive.

What Amazon's 8.9" Kindle Fire page says is this:


> Free unlimited cloud storage for all your Amazon content.


It says the same thing on the Fire HD and the regular Fire page, by the way.

You know that you can watch Amazon Instant Videos on the iPad now, don't you? There's an App for that! And of course, you can read Kindle books on the iPad, too.

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen them at Best Buy.  You could check there.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks folks ! I will check the Fire HD out at Best Buy soon. 

Betsy: thanks, I do have the Amazon Video on my iPad, I should use it more often.  =) 

I guess my mindset is that no one is gonna beat the iPad at what it does, so perhaps the 8.9" Fire is not for me. But for travels around town, checking out scores, emailing, and light web browsing, the Fire HD would be perfect. I think I will try and sell my older iPad and use the $$ to buy the Fire HD. Check out the Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter section folks ! =)


----------

